# Expected reception of the 7DII / 70D



## J.R. (Jan 27, 2013)

The wait for the 7DII / 70D reminds me of the building anticipation for the 5DIII. When launched, it was intially trashed by people (remember the thread "Is the 5D3 good at anything") and subsequently became everyone's (except 1DX users) favourite camera. 

Do you think the 7DII / 70D will go the same route? What will be the criticisms?


----------



## -Jarred- (Jan 27, 2013)

I think it'll be just a general bashing of the 7DII overall. I'm only expecting some upgrades to the mp count, fps and focus system. Personally I'm hanging out for it to be released to decide whether to upgrade my 600D to a current 7D or spend the extra $$ on a MkII.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 27, 2013)

As your question is


> How do you expect the 7DII / 70D will be received initially:


 why are there no positive options? All those you have put up are negative.

I am hoping the 7D Mark II will be a pleasant surprise for everyone. If there was something likely to upset then it could be the price, but who knows, nobody even knows when it will be announced - never mind released.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 27, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Do you think the 7DII / 70D will go the same route? What will be the criticisms?



Obviously you're trying to make the point that whatever Canon does, Canon haters won't like the 7d2/70d ... 

... personally I'm convinced these will be very nice cameras (after all "even" my 60d is) but I expect them to be either very expensive (7d2) or depraved of "pro" or advanced features (70d). Imho Canon is not yet ready to turn around from their pro-oriented "double the price" strategy as recently seen with the 6d.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 27, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> As your question is
> 
> 
> > How do you expect the 7DII / 70D will be received initially:
> ...



Over the past few years nobody has been happy with Canon's offerings when they are released. Boards are rife with complaints, whines and heartburn. I really don't expect too many favorable reviews "initially" partly because the wait has been too long and expectations are sky high!

I say "initially" because after the dust settles, people do upgrade and we start getting comments like - what a great camera!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 27, 2013)

J.R. said:


> I say "initially" because after the dust settles, people do upgrade and we start getting comments like - what a great camera!



Of course, people always tend to see their purchases in a more forgiving light - after all you don't want to go on grumbling for years, just like any holiday was just great if talking to your friends even though a tornado hit your hotel. 

And all current dslr cameras are very good and up to most tasks, starting from any Rebel 550d+ or 40d+ ... but even if I buy a 6d (which I'm most probably going to do) I'll still say that it is either under-speced or over-priced, just I like my 60d but have to state that cutting afma was idiotic and that the 18mp sensor is iso/shadow-noise limited in many situations.


----------



## candyman (Jan 27, 2013)

I saw the price development of 2012. I expect a 7D MK II to be much more expensive than the current 7D at launch. For sure you have to wait a minimum of 6 to 12 months before the price will go down to sane level.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 27, 2013)

Personally, I do not upgrade every model... I am happy with my 60D and get great pictures with it. I would rather buy glass than incremental improvement, better glass has benefitted me more than better sensors. If the 70D or 7Dii is worlds above the 60D I might consider it, but I will probably wait for the 80D or 7Diii. It is hard to see great improvement from one model to another but if you look back over several generations the improvements are obvious.


----------



## zim (Jan 27, 2013)

If it’s (Edit: 7D2) got the new sensor tech I think it will and should be welcomed with open arms, prices change, new manufacturing processes are really pinning your colours to the mast.


----------



## x-vision (Jan 28, 2013)

For its price, the 7D is a very well spec'd body already.
So, I don't think that Canon can change the specs too much - without also raising the 7DII price too much.

Thus, I predict that many will disappointed by the similar/same specs (same 19-point AF? wtf, I'm switching to Nikon :-*);

For me, though, the most important upgrade is the sensor. 
If the 7DII sensor is really better than the 7D sensor (not like the 5DII -> 5DIII sensor 'upgrade'), I'll be very happy.
Even if the rest of the specs are the same.


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 28, 2013)

None of those poll options are mutually exclusive...
The most critical and damning of receptions would be indifference...which I am toward both those models.


----------



## fbicking (Jan 28, 2013)

There needs to be a option for exceeds expectations. I personally feel my two 7D's have been way better then anything I could have hoped for. I waited for the 5D Mark III before buying my first FF and I have to say it has blown my expectations away. Don't think that I would say Canon can do no wrong. I purchased the EOS M and sent it back as to me it was a peace of Sh*t. I have also don't think very highly of my 2 580EX Speedlights and can't wait to try the 600 I will be getting in a month.


----------



## viggen61 (Jan 31, 2013)

I think you forgot "All of the above"... 8)

It seems to me, in the brief time I've been in the Canon universe that not even Canon can make something that will completely satisfy all of the reviewers, pundits, and people with a laptop and a blog...


----------



## daniela (Jan 31, 2013)

I believe that the 7D Mark2 will receive the market priced at about 2500€ in Europe.
I velieve that there will be some improvements. 
But I do not think that there will be some overwhelming improvements. There will - maybe - an new processor. Digic V. Maybe Dual Digi V. Better quality in Iso > 1600. less noise. More DR.
But I do no think that there will an big update on the AF.

I think that some of us are expecting an cropped 1Dx or 5D Mark III. We will see, if that comes true.

If the D400 from Nikon will be as good as the D800/600 as an crop model, Canon will have to do its best. Otherwise, there will be another gap opened.

And: Don´t forget all the new small pocket Cameras, that are nearly as good as the DSLRs. They will cut of the market of the DSLRs.


----------



## steven kessel (Jan 31, 2013)

I love my 7D. I just wished that its autofocus was a bit faster and more precise in low light and that it did a better job at noise reduction. In my opinion, those are the areas that Canon really needs to work on if it intends to bring forth a successor to this camera.


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 31, 2013)

The same way people have received the majority of Canon's offerings in the past year. People will read the specs and:

•First, scream and cry about the lack of megapixels and dynamic range.
•Then, complain about how it's far too expensive and that Sony and Nikon have xxx for $xxx less.
•Flood of posts from people complaining about how Canon is neglecting their customers because they personally wanted a 5D4 or 1DX2 instead of a 7D2.
•Then talk about all the stuff that they hope Canon addresses in a future firmware update.
•Then get antsy about pre-orders and shipping and create threads asking if anyone has gotten theirs in yet.
•Then when it takes a while, we'll get a flood of "I'm switching to Nikon" threat posts and demands that Canon fix their production lines (regardless of natural disasters).

Then when it finally comes out people will talk about how awesome it is and how much they love it, and how they never doubted Canon for a minute.


----------



## Pieces Of E (Jan 31, 2013)

Really, no positive choices in the poll. My vote is that the 7D Mk II will be awesome, just like the 1D series is/was for full frame users. The way I look at it, you have to gauge the product with the times. In other words, throughout the last 20 odd years, Canon products were and are excellent tools for their time and have updgraded as time passed and technology permitted, albeit maybe too slow for some users and critics, but look on the sidelines of all professional sports and tell me what brand sticks out.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jan 31, 2013)

Well if history repeats itself, the 7DII will be jam packed with tons of new and amazing features forcing all of the 5DIII owners to have new things to complain about!

Mr Hitler not happy about the Canon 7d...


----------



## V8Beast (Jan 31, 2013)

I predict massive complaints about dynamic range, but that's a given ;D


----------



## Cinto (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2013/01/rogers-law-of-new-product-introduction

Sounds about right.


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 31, 2013)

Nothing positive? I need a new sports body my poor 7D is starting to get old. It's either a 1Dx (GF will kill me) or 7DMkII (GF will kill a little faster so I don't suffer as much). Either way.. incremental or huge upgrade I was happy with the transition between 5dMkII and MKIII and hope the same of the 7D to a 7D MKII. If not I have other options, I can just buy a 1Dx and call it good.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 31, 2013)

Cinto said:


> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2013/01/rogers-law-of-new-product-introduction
> 
> Sounds about right.



Roger Cicala is one photography expert who knows more about research techniques than many researchers, just like Neuroanatomist is one researcher who knows more about photography techniques than many professional photographers.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 31, 2013)

Cinto said:


> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2013/01/rogers-law-of-new-product-introduction
> Sounds about right.


LOL - but it's rather a good joke than reality, because my observation is that people who know a product is crap even before it's released tend to continue to think so even after it's available. But he got the 6 month catharsis right, sooner or later indeed the "useful tool" opinion dominates.


----------



## zim (Jan 31, 2013)

Axilrod said:


> The same way people have received the majority of Canon's offerings in the past year. People will read the specs and:
> 
> •First, scream and cry about the lack of megapixels and dynamic range.
> •Then, complain about how it's far too expensive and that Sony and Nikon have xxx for $xxx less.
> ...



While your at it could you tell me the lotto numbers for this weekend cos that looks pretty spot on to me :


----------



## ChilledXpress (Feb 1, 2013)

Axilrod said:


> The same way people have received the majority of Canon's offerings in the past year. People will read the specs and:
> 
> •First, scream and cry about the lack of megapixels and dynamic range.
> •Then, complain about how it's far too expensive and that Sony and Nikon have xxx for $xxx less.
> ...



+100 That made me laugh... NAILED IT !!!

Wondering out loud as an owner of 2 7D's and to the forum... what is the number one thing I/you hated about the 7D? For me it was the noise! Fix that and make it practically waterproof. Love my 7d's but now using the 5D3. It's hard to reach for a 7D when you have that available. The reason I started using the 7D was due to my 5D2s dated AF capabilities. I had a 1DX but decided to go with 5D3s. Great camera many times it was too much for the situation and the 5D3 was just a better fit... for me. A 7D2 could sit nicely in the area between 5D3 and 1DX. If Canon would level the playing field in AF to say a 5D3, or maybe better (I can dream). Improve the sensor in APS-C format, make it a rugged beast for outdoor shite with fastish fps... sign me up for the 7D2.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 1, 2013)

you fogot about the flurry of wrist slitting when DxO announce that they dont have 85 stops of DR


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 1, 2013)

ChilledXpress said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > The same way people have received the majority of Canon's offerings in the past year. People will read the specs and:
> ...



Agreed. My personal beef with the 7d after using a 1Dx/5d3 is the af modification. I have my different settings set to C1/2/3 on my 7D. Mk3 its 3 seconds to change. I would love to see sealing on a 1dx level and would gladly pay for it.


----------



## greger (Feb 1, 2013)

Firmware vs 2 for 7D didn't make everyone happy just the great majority of owners. Hopefully 7D ll will be as rich in upgrades and features. People will buy. Some will bemoan it saying it should be this and that and what's wrong with Canon. If it's a good camera it will sell well. I hope my 7D lasts a long time so I can read about it and be happy I can take pics that I'm happy to print and show to friends. ;D


----------



## vlim (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/0336328811/cp-2013-interview-with-canons-masaya-maeda

Read this you'll have your answer, no 70D or 7DII


----------



## Mantanuska (Feb 1, 2013)

> Either way, that doesn't close the door on an EOS 70D though - when asked when we can expect one, Maeda promises: 'some day in the future. Without fail.'


----------



## J.R. (Feb 1, 2013)

If the current 7D specs were turned into FF sensor, the camera would slot right between the 5d3 and the 6D


----------

